# What are your Christmas Food Traditions



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2019)

Aside from Christmas dinner (ham), we have always made huge amounts of candy and a pretty large amount of cookies.

Started today, and we will be making more each day. Today was traditional fudge and poor man's turtles (made with Rolo candy, pretzels and pecans.

Here is a list of candy we will make: peanutbutter fudge, praline fudge, toffee, carmels, peanut brittle, pralines, divinity, chocolate bonbons, rock candy, chocolate covered peanuts and probably something else I'm forgetting. 

Cookies include date pinwheels, spritz, Swedish sugar cookies, ginger snaps, Alaskan sheetcake, millionaires shortbread, cherry cheesecake bars, pecan bars, and probably one or two more.

When everyone comes for Christmas, we will gorge and everyone will take some home. 

We also give a package to our mailman, road commissioner, and several elderly friends of my Mom's who are living alone and have no close family.

There is 20# of sugar in the pantry, 6# of butter in the fridge and other ingredients scattered all over the kitchen. 

Let the craziness begin.....

Anybody else go crazy like our family does with sugar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 18, 2019)

Well, I’ll PM you my address, to receive some deserts in the mail :). As far as tradition goes, we haven’t really started one yet. My son is 2, so we are starting traditions now. I made a homemade turtle cheesecake from scratch for thanksgiving. I could not believe how much work it was. 2 day process and took me a ton of time to prep. I might make a Cheesecake for Christmas this year and start doing it yearly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2019)

If you are looking for a cheesecake recipe for Christmas, I can highly recommend the white chocolate raspberry cheesecake recipe fron Allrecipes.com. We've made it many times and everyone loves it.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 18, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Well, I’ll PM you my address, to receive some deserts in the mail :).



I agree with Zack. I'll send my address and be waiting impatiently for my peanutbutter fudge, praline fudge, toffee, carmels, date pinwheels, Swedish sugar cookies, Alaskan sheetcake, millionaires shortbread, cherry cheesecake bars and probably something else I'm forgetting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2019)

prime rib, Yorkshire pudding, Not the heavy kind more like fluffy bread, hollandaise sauce Asparagus, brussel sprouts and bush de noel a special cake Kathie makes dark chocolate rolled up with a creamy filling- almost everyone thinks it is the BEST cake. = Great company-kids grandkids about 23-24 MERRY CHRISTMAS to all.... PS- Pecan rolls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 18, 2019)

oh lord. All this is making me hungry!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2019)

I have always done a turkey with all the trimmings just like on Thanksgiving. This year I'm going to do prime rib, garlic mashed potatoes and a couple of steamed veggies, probably do some shrimp as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2019)

We are going to do Mexican this year! and @trc65 I'm not as greedy as those other two (Zack and Eric)! I'll just take all the poor man's turtles made with Rolo candy, pretzels and pecans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2019)

The turtles are easy! "Recipe" is on the bag of Rolos Put mini twist pretzels on parchment paper, put a rolo on top of the pretzel, pop it in the oven for a short time, pull it out and press a pecan half on top. Done! Don't remember the temp or amount of time, but unwrapping the rolos is the hardest part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2019)

I make almost the same thing just a little different. I use the square pretzels with rolos and almonds. Sams Club box of rolos so they're not individually wrapped. 350 degrees for a few minutes to soften and then put the almonds in. Just made some day before yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2019)

I ordered my prime rib roast for pick up from my neighborhood butcher on monday!


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 20, 2019)

*looks in fridge* Ummm beer, and some pre-packaged meals from the grocery store. BTW, I need more beer.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> We are going to do Mexican this year!


Oh Yea, Christmas time in Texas is Tamale time! Well, it's always Tamale time but it's extra Tamale time around December.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 20, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Oh Yea, Christmas time in Texas is Tamale time! Well, it's always Tamale time but it's extra Tamale time around December.


It’s hard to beat a real tamale,haven’t had one since I moved back home from AZ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2019)

I honestly don't know that I've ever had a real homemade tamale.....


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 20, 2019)

trc65 said:


> I honestly don't know that I've ever had a real homemade tamale.....


I haven’t really tried to find one up here,my opinion is that the best ones would be closer to the border.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 20, 2019)

and some of the best are in my fridge right now waiting for tomorrow. Along with some soon to be made enchiladas and rice and beans

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh I almost forgot.. We have a Mexican restaurant that is local to the Houston area called Casa Ole that has the best red sauce! My wife has copied it perfectly and we will also have that.....well at least my son and grandson will. She made 4 quarts of it for Thanksgiving and those 2 ate 3 of them!! She's made 6 quarts this time. Any left will go home with him. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2019)

Speaking of tamales, I’ve had the pleasure of eating Guatemalan tamales locally. Although I’m sure there will be disagreement, I found them to be much better than their Mexican counterparts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 23, 2019)

Tamales, Pintos, Fajitas and Enchiladas - And here in hicksville, I get strange looks when I mention my Christmas Menu! But as ol man Potter would say - "They are the envious ones - George!"

Likely will make some Creme Brulee French Toast Casserole (CBFTC). I have a request to be buried in a coffin full of CBFTC!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2019)

We're running on a pretty bare fridge right now, trying to use up things before we move on the 2nd. Christmas Eve we'll do appetizers before church that evening. Christmas Day I'm making brunch after church - my wife's "grandma" (an extremely close and very long time family friend) makes cinnamon raisin bread every year and gives each family a loaf - I'll make french toast out of that and some bacon on the side. Provided the weather holds out, that night we'll load up in the car with hot chocolate and drive around and check out Christmas lights. Christmas dinner - well, we haven't got that far yet. Might make something here. Might go out for Chinese as they're open Christmas Day. We usually go non-traditional for holiday meals around here.

Taking Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off from packing...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2019)

My wife likes to make cookie ingredients in a jar to give to friends, with her specialty being Hootycreeks. They have craisans, white chocolate chips, and pecans or walnuts. She used to give away killer fudge until she discovered the cookie recipe. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 23, 2019)

CBFTC sounds worthy of being buried with! Just the name has my mouth watering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 23, 2019)

For sweet...what I have always called potato candy.
Peel & boil a potato, mash, start adding confectioners sugar and working it in. It will become the consistency of cookie dough. Roll it out on a cookie sheet (will cover the entire sheet). Spread peanut butter over all and start rolling from one edge of the sheet. Best if put in the fridge for a day before slicing into sections about 3/8" thick. The roll is usually about the size of a silver dollar.
For savory.... sausage balls (about the size of a quarter or smaller).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2019)

@Mike Hill 
Don't hold out, I want the recipe. Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 23, 2019)

*CBFTC *

Now, I am a cook - not a baker - so I don't get all OCD on the quantities. 

Will make a ½ foil pan or large tall baking dish and will serve one Mikey or 4 to 8 normal people.

5 jumbo eggs or 6 or more smaller eggs

1 c. milk – I sometimes use heavy cream instead of milk - when I'm feeling particularly naughty!

1/2 c. heavy cream –

1 tsp. vanilla

Pinch salt

1 to 2 sticks melted butter – I would guess I usually use 1.5 sticks

3/4 to 1 cup brown sugar - I prefer the dark. 

1/4 to 1/2 c. maple syrup - real syrup if you can - it does make a difference I think.

1 loaf chewy French/italian bread loaf (not that wimpy sandwich bread), sliced 1” thick (I usually break or cut into 1”x1” pieces



Could put a small amount - say ¼ tsp of nutmeg and maybe a tsp of cinnamon – but I don’t – not needed, but if you like- ok

Oven - 375 degrees F.

In a bowl, mix together melted butter, brown sugar, and maple syrup. Pour mixture into the pan/dish and spread into an even layer. Put bread on top.

In a bowl, mix together the eggs, milk, cream, vanilla, and salt. Pour mixture over bread. Cover and let soak in refrigerate for 1 hour or up to overnight (I think better -but not all that much).
Bake for about 25 minutes (15-20 minutes covered the rest uncovered), or until the butter-sugar mixture is bubbling in the bottom of the pan.

Scoop and serve. If you have a hankering - sift powdered sugar on top – I don’t, it doesn’t need it unless you want it to look fru-fru. Good cold too. 

Have not yet calculated how much it would take to fill a coffin up yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 24, 2019)

Whole lotta South Texas influence here in this house...Feliz Navidad and Happy Enchilada, tamale and everythi

 ng!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2019)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I DIDN'T GET ANY [email protected]!!


----------

